# utiliser carnet d'adresse du mac pour appeler de l'iphone



## xdc (2 Février 2010)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir s'il existe une appli qui permettrait (quand l'iphone est connecté au mac) de recevoir ses sms sur son écran de mac, de passer ses coups de fil via le carnet d'adresse, comme auparavant sous tiger quand il était possible d'appairer via le bluetooth son carnet d'adresse et son téléphone. 

il était très pratique de ne pas avoir a composer (ou chercher) un numéro dans le carnet d'adresse de son téléphone mais de le faire à partir de son mac. 

si quelqu'un connaît la solution ou l'appli, je suis preneur. 

merci.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (8 Mars 2010)

pour recevoir les sms sur le mac je sais pas mais pour utiliser sur le mac le carnet d'adresse du tel il suffit de la synchroniser ave itunes


----------

